# Eldar Warband Name Generator



## Jezlad

Thanks to the work of Turel and members of Heresy Online we now have an Eldar Warband name generator on the site.

Check it out at this link.

It only have 300,000 variations so new words to update it will be great.

Next time the awards come around you'll have the Favour of the Warmaster.

If anyone wants to begin collating data for the missing races check out the guide here and start a new thread.


----------



## Bubblematrix

Excellent work Turel and thanks Jez, I have already had fun clicking the button, my favourite so far is "Moon Slayers of Vauls Might"


----------



## ROT

I'll have a go at a Chaos one; if it's required; :laugh:

But to be fair; Hundreds of Thousands of Combinations of the Space Marine ones; could also be used for Eldar, Chaos, Imperial Guard... As they're quite general names, rather than specialist. Not that I'm taking anything away from it; Great work Turel and Jezz. 

Shall have a look at this, see what cool names come up.


----------



## dark angel

Hidden Children.... Hardened Jesters of the Bloody Handed God..... Tempered Hounds of the Fall...

Not sure what to make of this. They were the first three I had; so I carried on, and the best I've had is Azure Guards. That sounds more of a Space Marine name, anyway, in all honesty... Also; just had this one, which I found hilarious, don't know why though! - Black Hunters.


----------



## ROT

I know why you found it funny; The same reason I did. :laugh:

Well DA; If you're using it to find a name for your guys; Just pick parts you like, and assemble it from this - Even if your not directly benefiting from the Generator; You can be influenced by it; therefore it's still helping you. :biggrin:


----------



## Khorothis

ROT said:


> I'll have a go at a Chaos one; if it's required; :laugh:


If you need a word list I'll gladly help. I mean, who wouldn't shit themselves when faced with the Renegades of the Crimson Rape? :laugh: Oh god, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## ROT

Not to mention the crippling morale decline when you face off against the Wreckless Leviathans of Nazism.

Or something stupid like that. :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits

i generated "Farseer's sleeve" not sure what thats all about?


----------



## Baron Spikey

It's the Eldar version of an XL Trojan (or they're really crude with their women...).

Edit: Generated 3 I really like in about 10 clicks

Silver Seers of Isha
Sapphire Apparitions
Fated Stalkers


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Pathfinders of Yriel, Eagles of Fuegan, Sun Brethren of Pain

They were the first three I got. Not too bad, just drop "of pain" from the last one and all three could be used.


----------



## bitsandkits

My second one was "the mincing otters" and the third was "the webway limpwristsocrats"


----------



## World Eater XII

Prismatic Assassins? sounds pretty fucking ninja
Wind of Khaine....curry joke inserted!


----------



## gundamboy195

Pure Stalkers lol


----------



## gally912

Secret Harbingers, Dancing Champions, Jesters of the Storm

All Eldar are dance champions tho. Not very descriptive.


----------



## Lord_Anonymous

Starborn, Blades of Eldanesh, Ancients of the Fall, Kirnous's Hounds etc...

My army is The Children of the Stars, ftw!


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Anyone else get Shimmering Pirates? Want to trade!?!?

Edit: Nevermind, next one (Bane Enforcers of the Black Library) was cooler.

Edit 2: Typo? I got Wap Host. Warp* Host, perhaps?

Edit 3: Dire Lions. That describes Detroit well at this point in the NFL season and with what happened to Stafford.

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I am happy with my now newly-remaned Sapphire Dragons. Makes sense with the blue and orange scheme I got going. Thanks!


----------

